# 10.2.3



## prjoni99 (Dec 19, 2002)

Is available in Software Update. I'm downloading it right now is 51 megs!

The 10.2.3 Update delivers enhanced functionality and improved reliability for the following applications, utilities, and technologies: AppleScript, Classic compatibility, Disk Copy, Disk Utility, Image Capture, Mail, OpenGL, Print Center, and Rendezvous. It provides audio, disc recording, graphics, printing improvements, as well as AFP and WebDAV networking improvements. The update also provides updated security services and includes the latest Security Updates.

For detailed information on this Update, please visit http://www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n107263


----------



## Gregita (Dec 19, 2002)

51 megs! Holy software update, Batman!


----------



## earector (Dec 19, 2002)

But the link is broken....


----------



## ksv (Dec 19, 2002)

Weey!


----------



## mr_mac_x (Dec 19, 2002)

I just installed the update and restarted. Nothing seems different other than the build number. Its now 6G30. I haven't launched any textured applications yet, so I have yet to see the new window widgets that ddma started a thread about.


----------



## mr_mac_x (Dec 19, 2002)

I just launched the Calculator, and it has the new window widgets. Not like you haven't seen them yet, but anyway:


----------



## senne (Dec 19, 2002)

i don't like those new buttons at all...... Pfff..


----------



## celeborn (Dec 19, 2002)

Does this update screw around with themes? I'm using SmoothStripes...


----------



## Jason (Dec 19, 2002)

yes it resets your theme...  at least 6g26 did


----------



## mr_mac_x (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by celeborn _
> *Does this update screw around with themes? I'm using SmoothStripes... *



I don't know, but I do remember older updates writing over themes.


----------



## onan (Dec 19, 2002)

The Terminal.app binary is changed, but the til article makes no mention of it, and I don't see any immediate differences.

Does anyone have any extracurricular knowledge of what might have been changed there?


----------



## Decado (Dec 19, 2002)

The addressbook and iCal have the new buttons too. not very fond of them.


----------



## fryke (Dec 19, 2002)

i'm VERY fond of them. i'll lose them tomorrow, when i reinstall rhapsodized, though. 

but i really hate iTunes and QuickTime not adhering to Apple's UI standards (i.e., they don't use the new theme...)...


----------



## twister (Dec 19, 2002)

so do i have to turn off my theme first?  Maybe it'd be safer to.

Twister


----------



## toast (Dec 19, 2002)

Needs 553Megs to install ! Gee I'll hgave to burn some movies tonight .


----------



## mr_mac_x (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *i'm VERY fond of them. *


Yes, I like them too.



> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *but i really hate iTunes and QuickTime not adhering to Apple's UI standards (i.e., they don't use the new theme...)... *


I wonder if this means that QuickTime and iTunes will get updated to Cocoa (or to at least follow the new theme) soon. I hope so; I don't like Carbon applications.


----------



## Decado (Dec 19, 2002)

For some reason, after i installed 10.2.3, the softwareupdater want me to download iTunes 3.0.1. i allready have that, but i downloaded it anyway and restarted the computer, but it still want me to download it. strange.


----------



## fryke (Dec 19, 2002)

hmm... i've let it update iTunes, too, but haven't checked SU again after it... hope Apple will sort that out by letting us download a REALLY new iTunes update soon...


----------



## kendall (Dec 19, 2002)

System Pref. and Terminal launch in one bounce now, not two.  Mozilla launches in five bounces now, not eight.  Me likes!


----------



## sirfulcrum (Dec 19, 2002)

Download right now on my DSL line. Am excited, though, most notably about this...

"Improves compatibility for OpenGL-based software on some computers that use ATI Rage 128 graphic accelerator chips; improves reliability for OpenGL-based software while Screen Saver effects are enabled on some computers that use ATI Rage 128 graphic accelerator chips."

And...

"Includes OpenGL 1.4 which contains improvements for all systems"

This could be heaven for a Pismo owner. I'll report in once I've finished this monster of a download and played around for it a while.


----------



## fryke (Dec 19, 2002)

woops... applying rhapsodized changes the new metal look. and gone are the widgets. not replaced, they're invisible now... guess themes will see updates soon.


----------



## wiz (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by itanium _
> *System Pref. and Terminal launch in one bounce now, not two.  Mozilla launches in five bounces now, not eight.  Me likes!  *



Mozilla launches in 3 bounces now not 5, me likes


----------



## atransmigrator (Dec 19, 2002)

so many people and so many different updates.....
some people have the buttons (x/-/+), some people dont...
some people have brushed metal, some people dont....

my calc and i chat have no buttons, yet some do....
most of my comp has just the striped white crap, no more brushed metal, and my themes dont work....

i think this is a premature or f@cked up update


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm liking this upgrade to X123!  So far, my overall responsiveness of the system has increased....ESPECIALLY in IE 5.2.2 and Mozilla 1.2.1.  

Not to mention the addition of my Lacie 48x12x48x firewire drive, now native support in the Finder and iTunes (yay!).  Wicked Wild!  

Now if they could only do something significant with iChat.  hehe


----------



## boi (Dec 19, 2002)

the buttons look nice when they're graphite ^_^.  everything is much quicker. system preferences is instant now, and boot time is way down. dock menus are quicker, too.


----------



## ScottW (Dec 19, 2002)

Terminal launches in one bounce. WOW!!!! I remember with 10.1 it took 18 on my machine. Oh, and what is that new little button in th upper right corner of the scroll bar.. weird. Not sure what the new "frame" window is.

My machine is much faster now.

Scott


----------



## ScottW (Dec 19, 2002)

Wow, it's dual windows, makes for scrolling back and looking at your old code, while keep your current code in the bottom window.


----------



## boi (Dec 19, 2002)

wow- when i put 'smoothstripes' theme on, all the buttons that were supposed to be for the brushed metal theme disappeared completely. d'oh.


----------



## boi (Dec 19, 2002)

here's a screenshot.


----------



## boi (Dec 19, 2002)

actually- i just turned duality off and that problem still exists after restarting. whustadeelio?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ScottW _
> *Terminal launches in one bounce. WOW!!!! I remember with 10.1 it took 18 on my machine. Oh, and what is that new little button in th upper right corner of the scroll bar.. weird. Not sure what the new "frame" window is.
> *



That started with 10.2.


----------



## ScottW (Dec 19, 2002)

Guess I am clueless.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 19, 2002)

Btw, WOW!  Definitely smoother in 10.2.3!  Apps seem  to open more quickly now, and the problem with the mouse wheel in a folder in column view the first time after login being really sluggish until you've gone to the bottom seems to be mostly gone.  Very nice.

Spring-loaded folders still suck, though.  So half-assed.


----------



## twister (Dec 19, 2002)

i don't notice anthing.  Except my stripes are back.  I'll wait a day or two to before i go back to duality.  I'm worried there's issues.  Then Aqua with no stupid stripes.

Twister


----------



## Sirtovin (Dec 19, 2002)

Seems A-Ok and fast to me... vroom.... vroom...


----------



## Jason (Dec 20, 2002)

anyone happen to have a link to it?

software update doesnt want to update me from 6g26


----------



## celeborn (Dec 20, 2002)

How odd - I'm using the SmoothStripes (squared) theme and am having no problems at all.


----------



## Sirtovin (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by celeborn _
> *How odd - I'm using the SmoothStripes (squared) theme and am having no problems at all. *



for the newbies which I am... Where can I get these themes?


----------



## Jason (Dec 20, 2002)

for those of you in my boat i found this:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=120164


----------



## adambyte (Dec 20, 2002)

Well, after installing this update, I was fairly unimpressed.... maybe a tiny difference in speed, if any....new buttons in the brushed metal.... big deal..... and THEN I launched iCal!

SPEEDY! It's like a regular calendar app now! It's usable! right? or is it just me?


----------



## toast (Dec 20, 2002)

Is there anything new to iPhoto too ?

I'm redownloading iCal now to see those great changes you're talking about, adambyte.

Has anyone an experience with iPhoto ?


----------



## jnzed (Dec 20, 2002)

Really, for me iDisk suddenly became a useable service....

Until now I have been using Goliath to access my iDisk - but now 'Go' -> 'iDisk' works fast enough that I don't need to!

This is great.


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey. You're right. iCal does seem a lot faster.

Does anybody else think that the System Prefs look a lot better in brushed metal?


----------



## boi (Dec 20, 2002)

no problems with smoothstripes? which theme switcher are you using? Duality 3 or 4?


----------



## twister (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sirtovin _
> *for the newbies which I am... Where can I get these themes? *



http://www.resexcellence.com/themes/

Twister


----------



## hazmat (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *
> Does anybody else think that the System Prefs look a lot better in brushed metal? *



No.


----------



## toast (Dec 20, 2002)

I *think* it's just you. I downloaded iCal 1.0 and it's still the sluggish crap I have met by the past... Are you mentioning another iCal version ? Could you point me to it ?


----------



## ccuilla (Dec 20, 2002)

iCal is definitely faster for me. Clicking to bring it foward...window displays in about 1 second vs. like 5 before! Resize of todo pane is much faster. Adding events either by drag and drop or double-click is much faster. Calendar switching is also faster.

Launch of some applications is faster too.

Not sure how I feel yet about the new window widgets. They seem okay to me. However, I despise the inconsistency. This will be fixed soon I suspect. I'm guessing iTunes 4 and QT 6.1 will be at MWSF and will resolve this issue.


----------



## Urbansory (Dec 20, 2002)

Finder is much faster, and Find works faster as well. Normally that damn wheel would spin, it shows results right after i hit search now. Window scrolling seems a little smoother, won't really know until i let the system stay up for a few days of REAL work.


----------



## Jason (Dec 20, 2002)

i lose widgets in brushed metal using smoothstripes in duality (i believe version 3, but im not sure)


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 20, 2002)

Try Duality 4. It rocks!

http://conundrumsoft.com/Duality4.php


----------



## boi (Dec 20, 2002)

i _am_ using D4 and i still have no widgets. i can't get 'em back =(. maybe i should reinstall 10.2.3. ick.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 20, 2002)

Downloading the update now.    I would have sooner, however I was knocked out with my fever.  

Hey, it's almost done!    ::Changes his sig before he leaves::


----------



## twister (Dec 20, 2002)

The install took forever on my work computer.  I wonder if that was because it had duality running? Oh and the install took forever not the download.  Geez.  Still i don't see a differance. 

Twister


----------



## pbmac (Dec 20, 2002)

what is "duality"??


----------



## twister (Dec 20, 2002)

Duality is a theme changer for Mac OS X.  When i was updating i had a Smooth Aqual theme on that removed all the horizontal stripes.

More info on Duality at versiontracker.com

Twister


----------



## prime (Dec 20, 2002)

The new update seems to have made everything a little faster - applications launch faster (System Preferences in less than a bounce) scrolling is faster (especially noticable in Photoshop), and loading pages in Chimera is faster.

So that probably means that there's still some optimization that can be done... I sure hope 10.3 makes it even better!


----------



## Jason (Dec 20, 2002)

for you widget missing folks

new version of aquafix

http://gordon.sourcecod.com/software/AquaFix_latest.dmg.sit


----------



## mindbend (Dec 21, 2002)

Since this is the official 10.2.3 thread, I thought I'd point out to anyone in pro audio, that 10.2.3 has indeed solved many problems in that area. Specifically, running CuBase SX with a US-428, no more distortion or artifacts. (Unfortunately, there's a new bug, which disallows CuBase SX from launching now under 10.2.3 on a good chunk of computers. I got it to work on one machine, but not another.)


----------



## mindbend (Dec 21, 2002)

Has anyone run this under 10.2.3 yet? They claim significant speed boosts under 10.2.3, specifically. I still haven't bought VPC yet, but I keep toying with the idea. I mostly want it just for niche PC apps that aren't worth buying a PC for and don't require the speed of a real PC. I don't intend on running Windows apps for productivity, just as a side option in occasional situations.


----------



## Vyper (Dec 21, 2002)

Wheres mah iTunes mp4 support?

I wubzorz 10.2.3, oh and btw I got my iMac back from the Apple store today for all those kind people helping me try to get a new one fo' free.. they said if the hard drive fails again they'll replace it with a new one, and that if we gave them like 400 bucks they'll give us a 17" lcd imac instead of an emac.

_I guess I'd better run my Norton Speed Disk after the next Macworld_ ^_^


----------



## boi (Dec 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mindbend _
> *Has anyone run this under 10.2.3 yet? They claim significant speed boosts under 10.2.3, specifically. I still haven't bought VPC yet, but I keep toying with the idea. I mostly want it just for niche PC apps that aren't worth buying a PC for and don't require the speed of a real PC. I don't intend on running Windows apps for productivity, just as a side option in occasional situations. *


i get my VPC6 soon. i'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## bbloke (Dec 21, 2002)

Anyone had any serious trouble with 10.2.3?  I've been a bit concerned by some reports I found in MacFixit.com, such as:

"As we initially reported yesterday, Mac OS X 10.2.3 completely disabled the internal CD-RW/DVD combo drive on our in-house Power Macintosh G4/733. Not only is the drive not recognized in iTunes and Toast - delivering the message "CD burner or software not found" - but the drive refuses to respond to the keyboard eject button, rendering it useless."


----------



## RPS (Dec 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mindbend _
> *Has anyone run this under 10.2.3 yet? They claim significant speed boosts under 10.2.3, specifically. I still haven't bought VPC yet, but I keep toying with the idea. I mostly want it just for niche PC apps that aren't worth buying a PC for and don't require the speed of a real PC. I don't intend on running Windows apps for productivity, just as a side option in occasional situations. *



It's certainly a _bit_ faster, but I can;'t tell for sure because I only tested it with a new copy of Win2k. But it seems quite a bit faster to me.


----------



## aaike (Dec 21, 2002)

Concerning audio: audio hijack doesn't work properly anymore (and the site is not accesible for the moment...)


----------



## twister (Dec 21, 2002)

New theme fir to fix any themes that have issues with 10.2.3!!!!

Also new Chimera (new .6 build not .7)

Twister


----------



## Ricky (Dec 21, 2002)

iTunes supports my OpenGL visualizer now!


----------

